# Tennessee Coca Coca Collection



## Ronjcoke (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello,
 My name is Ronnie Jackson.  I live in Oak Ridge Tennessee and am trying to collect all of the coke bottles (6, 6 1/2, Pat D, Dec 25 1923, Nov 16, 1915, Amber, and Aqua) for the 48 cities that produced them in Tennessee.  I have most of the bottles, the easier ones, and now I am down to around 50 of the more harder to find bottles.  I have found out that the best way to get these rare ones is to trade with other collectors.  I know
 that many collectors don't sell their duplicates but keep them to trade to other collector.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

 If you have any of the following, please let me know.
 Thanks,
 Ronnie Jackson


       TN COCA COLA BOTTLE COLLECTION REVISED 01/27/2012     



 6 Â½ oz.



 PARIS

 SHELBYVILLE



 DEC. 25, 1923



 CLARKSVILLE

 COVINGTON

 DICKSON

 DYERSBURG

 FAYETTEVILLE

 HUMBOLT

 MILAN



 NOV. 16, 1915



 CLIFTON

 COLUMBIA

 COOPER HILL

 DYERSBURG

 HUMBOLT

 LEWISBURG

 LEXINGTON

 MARTIN

 MILAN

 PARIS

 PIKEVILLE

 TRACY CITY

 TRENTON



 AMBER



 CLEVELAND

 COOKEVILLE

 COPPER HILL

 DAYTON

 DICKSON

 LEWISBURG

 MCMINNVILLE

 MORRISTOWN

 PARIS

 PULISKI

 SOUTH PITTSBURG

 TRACY CITY

 UNION CITY

 WATERTOWN ?



 AQUA



 CHATTANOOGA

 CLARKSVILLE

 COPPER HILL

 COVINGTON

 DICKSON

 DYERSBURG

 JELLICO

 JOHNSON CITY

 LEXINGTON

 MEMPHIS

 MURPHREESBORO

 SHELBYVILLE

 SOUTH PITTSBURG

 TRACY CITY

 TRENTON

 TULLAHOMA


----------



## beith_2005 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm doing the same for Mississippi bottles. I'm down to about 45 bottles that I need. I looked at my dups. but I didn't have any you needed. Do you know Jim Georges in New York? He's trying to put together a complete 50 state hobbleskirt collection together and may have some extras you need. Do you have any Mississippi extras you would get rid of? Thanks Clifton


----------



## Ronjcoke (Jan 28, 2012)

I do not know the guy from New York.  Do you have his e-mail address so I can send him my want list?
 Also sorry but I do not have any bottles from Mississippi.
 Thanks,
 Ronjcoke 
 Ronnie Jackson


----------



## beith_2005 (Jan 28, 2012)

His email is georges77@twcny.rr.com hope this helps. Thanks anyway.


----------



## carobran (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive emailed him before,He's a nice guy.You might also want to contact Bill Porter.His email is oldcokes@aol.com.


----------



## bbrad7491 (Feb 9, 2012)

May be able to help with the cokes. I know I have a tracy city and probably some of the others. I know I have 2 1915's left but I cant remember the cities. Email at bbrad7491@gmail.com and I will forward pics. I also have many small town ga all aqua's if you know anyone among others.


----------

